# Husky Vs. Stihl



## Fire Bug (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
 I am thinking of replaceing my McColloch Eager Beaver 3.7,(20 Yrs. old), with a Still 029 Farmboss or a Husky 350e or 455.
 The McColloch EB3.7 has served me well and I will use it as a backup saw. I have a 46 acre,(26 acres wooded), farm and a two acre wooded lot my house is on that I will be useing the saw for. I currently burn a Fisher Papa Bear Woodstove.
 Can anyone give me some feedback on these or other compareable saws.

Thanks,
Fire Bug


----------



## KarlP (Feb 28, 2006)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I am thinking of replaceing my McColloch Eager Beaver 3.7,(20 Yrs. old), with a Still 029 Farmboss or a Husky 350e or 455.
> The McColloch EB3.7 has served me well and I will use it as a backup saw. I have a 46 acre,(26 acres wooded), farm and a two acre wooded lot my house is on that I will be useing the saw for. I currently burn a Fisher Papa Bear Woodstove.
> Can anyone give me some feedback on these or other compareable saws.



The 350 is a proven design that's been around for quite a while.  The 455 is new design (mid year 2005) with a lot more weight and a little more power.  By default the 350 takes .325 chain and the 455 takes 3/8 chain.  With this size saw the .325 ought to cut faster, but you can swap the bar & sprocket on either one to run what you like.  

Personally I went with the 353.  It is a cross between the 350 and 346xp.  It is very similar to the 350, but comes with a quick release top cover, quick release air filter, magnesium crankcase & oil tank (instead of plastic), and an extra cc/0.1HP...for an extra $50.  

You might search for opinions on ArboristSite's chainsaw forum -  http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9.  Many of the posters over there are anti-homeowner jerks, but they do seem to know what they are talking about when it comes to saws.


----------



## bruce (Feb 28, 2006)

i have the 350,, its a great saw but i wished i had just a bit more power, i should have went to the 353 but i didnt,,  i still like what i got i just wouldnt want to cut 8 hrs a day with it everyday


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 28, 2006)

Karl P is right about the 353.  It is a little better saw but they are both excellent saws.  First thing I would ask is where's your closest saw shop (Stihl or Husky)?  Or do you already have someone that you're dealing with?  I would go with whoever is closer.  If you don't really have to travel far for either of them then it doesn't matter.  My personal preference is Husky but that's just me.  See which dealer you feel more comfortable with.  I wouldn't buy a saw from one of the big box stores (ie, Home Depot, Lowes, etc)  If you have a problem with a saw and you buy it from a local dealer, they will better be able to help you out with any problems you may have.  The other stores have to ship it back.  Who knows how long you will be without your saw.  I hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## Sandor (Feb 28, 2006)

I have been to that Arborist site and its 50-50, Husky versus Stihl. A religious issue, really.

Both make consumer and professional saws. Expect to pay at least $100 more for the pro saws, over a comparably sized consumer saw, and I think its worth it.

I have a Stihl (and Echo), and the ONLY thing that I do not like is that you have to go to a Stihl dealer for parts. Stihl does not allow their dealers to sell over the internet or mail order. You can buy Husky saws and parts from all over the country by mail.

I don't think you can go wrong with either choice. With the amount of land you have, I would go for something with at least 3.5 horsepower and a 20" bar.

If your tool savy and work on your own stuff, I would go Husky. If you have a good local Stihl dealer, and your not a wrench, buy a Stihl.


----------



## ourhouse (Mar 1, 2006)

I am an arborist and it is a religious issue. On the ground I run all Husky. In the tree the saw I use is a Sthil 200T. I have tried them all and I think it is the best climbing saw made. But that is my opinion. They both make great saws. A friend of mine runs a Sthil 460 and he loves it.


----------



## TheFlame (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe there is a lot of brand loyalty, but personally I think the Husky saws are better saws.

The two main advantages to the Husky saws are the Air Injection and LowVib systems.

Air Injection does an incredible job of keeping the filter clean.  This is a huge plus.

LowVib is Husky's name for it's anti-vibration system, which uses steel springs to dampen vibrations.  Most of the Stihl saws are using rubber mounts whih don't do nearly as good as a job.

I've run some of the smaller Stihls - the 024 and the 260.  I own a Husky 346xp and it is an amazing saw, I would buy it again in a heartbeat.

I honestly don't think you'll go wrong with either brand, but I do prefer the 346xp over the 260, and they are direct model competitors.  

I never ran a Husky 353 but apparently it sacrifices some HP for torque vs the 346xp.  I believe it is targeted more for the "heavy handed" homeowner who isn't going to keep a sharp chain at all times which is required for the higher HP 346xp to excel.


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 1, 2006)

Why not a Makita
A while back I got to use one.  I own a Stihl Farm Boss and have used most of the better saws Husky John Deere. Jonsenred. and for those that can remenber, a Sweeda, all good saws. The Makita (my opinion is every bit as good) as the Stihls or Husky’s. Makita bought out Dolar Sacks. These saw are German made. and very high quality. The best electric saw I ever used was the Makita.
Point being the Dolmar and now Makita saws should be considered when purchasing a quality saw. My tool arsenal has a strong contingency of Makita tools 3 Circular saws, drills.  drywall gun, Sawzall, 8.25 bench saw, and my crown jewel the LS12 12” compound sliding miter saw. Why? They make a quality tool, I can depend on day in and day out. Makita is one tool that Homedepot sells that is the same quality as bought elsewhere. Their reputation for quality tools is such Home Depot needs them on their shelves and so far Makita has not cheapened the models for Home depot. There are many other brands as good or better and it is hard to argue which are better, but if you have been on as many construction site as I have, noticeable is the pressense of Makita tools.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2006)

I have the Stihl 029 and so far have been happy with it, but I am not felling big trees. Also ran for years with the Stihl 041 which was virtually unstoppable.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello Again Everyone,
 Thanks to all for your feedback. This is truely a great site.
 I see that Husqavarna has a new 350 model that has a primer for easier starting.
 I am also wondering what would be a good bar lenght. I see stihl recomends the 16" on their 029 Farm Boss but a 18" and 20" are avaiable.
 I guess I will keep reading your comments,(keep them comin), and reviews on other sites before I make my decission.
 I do like the more avaiable part sources for the Huskies. Your not as limited with your part sources.

FireBug


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just throwing in my .02
http://www.tiltonequipment.com/Jonsered/Tilton_Jonsered_chain_saw_2159_page.html

My dads Jonsered is 25 years old....... and still at it!

I love my 2054 and may get a larger one like the model above when I go to buy saw #2
I always run out of gas (and chain) at the wrong time, be nice to have two


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Just throwing in my .02
> http://www.tiltonequipment.com/Jonsered/Tilton_Jonsered_chain_saw_2159_page.html
> 
> My dads Jonsered is 25 years old....... and still at it!
> ...



And even better to have number 2 there when you get a bar pinched in a log. Of course I am sure I am the only one that ever does that.


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 2, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the old masturbation joke

There are guys who admit it and there are liars


----------



## wg_bent (Mar 2, 2006)

My Husky has a tag that says Made in USA.  Does the Makita?


----------



## rmcfall (Mar 2, 2006)

I purchased a Stihl 260Pro model and ended up selling on it Ebay and getting a Husky 346XP.  I am not sure if it is still this way or not, but the 260Pro's carb. was a fixed jet carb.  The Huskey saws, on the other hand, have adjustable carbs.  Granted, I could have replaced the carb. on the Stihl, but why bother when Husky saws are already that way...


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 2, 2006)

> Hello Again Everyone,
> Thanks to all for your feedback. This is truely a great site.
> *I see that Husqavarna has a new 350 model that has a primer for easier starting.*
> I am also wondering what would be a good bar lenght. I see stihl recomends the 16” on their 029 Farm Boss but a 18” and 20” are avaiable.
> ...


I bought the new 350 model two weeks ago. First impression is that it is a excellent saw. Cut through a 28" dia. cherry like a hot knife through a stick of butter. Replaced a craftsman saw with the Husqavarna 350. My cousin has two Stihl saws that I have used, and they are also very good saws.

Terry


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 2, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> My Husky has a tag that says Made in USA.  Does the Makita?



When did Husqvarna start making saws in the lower 48?

I believe some bars are made here but the saw?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Mar 2, 2006)

I think Husqvarna manufactures some saws in the U.S., but most are still made in Sweden. I think they do more assembly here than actual manufacturing, but I could be wrong.

FireBug: You're always ahead to go a little shorter on bar length. More power with a shorter bar, less filing, etc. etc. A wise man once said, "If your bar is never too short, it's too long."


----------



## Roospike (Mar 2, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Husqvarna chainsaws that are made in the USA are made by Poulan ( the smaller saws 100-200 some of the 300's ) The real Husqvarna made saw are made in Sweden  , 345 & up .  Are for a good bar lenght would be 20"if you only own one saw , 16 -18" for othe smaller saw if you own two and a larger bar for your bigger saw. My chainsaws are Husqvarna 346XP 2001 model , 346XP 2005 model , 372XP 2005 model . I cut wood for myself and not for a living and would suggest anybody cutting wood needs to have at leat 2 chainsaws. 1 smaller for limbing and smaller wood and 1 bigger for the felling and the bigger wood. I have owned Poulan saws and would never go back to them after owning Husqvarna Sweden made chainsaws.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 2, 2006)

Hillbilly said:
			
		

> > Hello Again Everyone,
> > Thanks to all for your feedback. This is truely a great site.
> > *I see that Husqavarna has a new 350 model that has a primer for easier starting.*
> > I am also wondering what would be a good bar lenght. I see stihl recomends the 16” on their 029 Farm Boss but a 18” and 20” are avaiable.
> ...


 
HI Terry,
 What size bar did you get with your Husky 350? I am also starting to look  into the Stihl 310 model and the Husky 353. I believe these saws have pretty  close to the same 3.7 cubic inch displacement as my McCollach Eager Beaver 3.7 20" bar.
 The 3.7 cubic inch engine always gave me plenty of power. I never ran short. I don't want to sell myself short on the power. If you need it, it's there. If you don't, it's still there.
 Enjoy that new saw and cut carefully!
Fire Bug


----------



## rmcfall (Mar 2, 2006)

What is the difference between a 2001 and 2005 346XP?





			
				Roospike said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 2, 2006)

> HI Terry,
> What size bar did you get with your Husky 350? I am also starting to look into the Stihl 310 model and the Husky 353. I believe these saws have pretty close to the same 3.7 cubic inch displacement as my McCollach Eager Beaver 3.7 20” bar.
> The 3.7 cubic inch engine always gave me plenty of power. I never ran short. I don’t want to sell myself short on the power. If you need it, it’s there. If you don’t, it’s still there.
> Enjoy that new saw and cut carefully!
> Fire Bug



I got the 18" bar on my Husky 350. I figured 18" was kind of a universal length for the type of cutting that i will be doing. The saw seems to have more than enough power for me. My previous saws were small 14" craftsman.

Terry


----------



## wg_bent (Mar 2, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My saw is the smallest Husky...a 136.  I bought it as a general around the house saw, and never intended for it to be used to cut wood for heating, but it seems to do just fine.  I bought it in 2002 I think.  I'm told the saw is actually made by Poulan.  I've owned Poulan's before, and they weren't made like this Husky.  I do like this saw, basically no real negatives if you accept the intended market for it.  It's no 455 Rancher, but it's not intended to be.


----------



## wvstriper (Mar 2, 2006)

I am currently using a Stihl 361. Very smooth saw with little vibration. It has plenty of power for firewood cutting. Many on the arborist forum like this saw and they even mod the muffler for more performance. Been using mine for 2 years, not one problem. One thing to consider, where can you get service. I was considering buying a Jonsered, but there was no local dealer for me and Stihl dealers are all over the place. All my experiences with Huskys have been w/ older models. They where excellent saws as well. Many of my buddies swear buy them. It seems that most new saws in the $500+ range have similar specs, and are of similar quality.


----------



## stoz (Mar 3, 2006)

I am buying a 357xp husky and own a 260 Stihl, love the stihl, will let you know about the husky, heard all good things about them. How much more hp do you get by mod the muffler? How is it done? Any adverse effects.

Scott


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Woodcutters,
 Checked out a couple Husky models at a local Lowes Store today, just to get the feel of the saws.
 I looked at a 350,(18" bar-$329.00) model and a 455 Rancher,(18"bar-$364.00) model. They both felt like great handleing saws with the Rancher a little bit heavier.
 I also talked to Husky service dealer who says that the Husqvarnas have to be brought back after a break in period to adjust the throtle adjustment so the saws do not over rev. I never heard of this before, has anyone else? He said many owners have ruined the engines on their new saw because this was not done. He said the Huskys are very, very, high reving saws.
 I am going to try to hit a Stihl dealer tomorrow to check out the 029 Farm Boss and the MS310.
 I think I might be headed to a little bigger saw because of the extral power. 
 Any Stihl MS310, or Husky 455 Rancher Owners have any comments on these models?
Fire Bug


----------



## bruce (Mar 3, 2006)

yes its trur, my dealer told me to burn 2 gal of fuel and bring it in for a tune up, did it while i waited,, dealers will give better deals than lowes,,example,husky 350 4 chains 2 files, the oarngehard shell  travel case gal of oil and a 4 pack of 2 stroke. 300.00$,, wont get that at a retailer


----------



## Roospike (Mar 4, 2006)

rmcfall said:
			
		

> What is the difference between a 2001 and 2005 346XP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The 2001 is non - EPA the 2005 is an "E-TECH" and has the cat muffler. All my saw have the muffler mod i have done to them and richened up the carb. about 15% + extra power i would say.


----------



## Roospike (Mar 4, 2006)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Hi Woodcutters,
> Checked out a couple Husky models at a local Lowes Store today, just to get the feel of the saws.
> I looked at a 350,(18" bar-$329.00) model and a 455 Rancher,(18"bar-$364.00) model. They both felt like great handleing saws with the Rancher a little bit heavier.
> I also talked to Husky service dealer who says that the Husqvarnas have to be brought back after a break in period to adjust the throtle adjustment so the saws do not over rev. I never heard of this before, has anyone else? He said many owners have ruined the engines on their new saw because this was not done. He said the Huskys are very, very, high reving saws.
> ...


 The 350 is a great saw but would also look into the Husqvarna 353 . alsmot the same saw but the 350 have a plastic case and the 353 is a steel case and made a little bit better.  the Stihl 290 is getting less than good reviews for the extra weight and not the best of power for its class. Also about the chain saw needing to be adjusted it a good idea. Once the chain  saw goes through it break in period they run faster and lean out a bit and the carb need to be richened up for best power output and longer lift of the saw.


----------



## Roospike (Mar 4, 2006)

stoz said:
			
		

> I am buying a 357xp husky and own a 260 Stihl, love the stihl, will let you know about the husky, heard all good things about them. How much more hp do you get by mod the muffler? How is it done? Any adverse effects.
> 
> Scott


 The muffler mod is where the exit port of the muffler is opened up more or an extra hole is added to let the exhaust out fro more free flow. to do so the carb will need to be richened up afterwards. the exhaust as stock will cause extra heat in the motor . doing a muffler mod will add good extra power at 10-20% and keep the engine cooler.  The 357XP is a great chainsaw. you will be very happy with it. Keep the revs up on the chainsaw as the horsepower is at the top end on the pro XP chainsaws. the non  XP Husqvarna tend to be more of a wider range of power band and not quite as fast . my first muffler mod chain saw is 13 years old and runs great and was modded 13 years ago .


----------



## minesmoria (Mar 6, 2006)

I have husky 359 with 24" bar and dualport walkerized muffler which gives you an extra 1/2 hp and engine runs 20 f cooler.

This replaces my older 55 husky saw.


----------



## carpniels (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi dwarf,

I thought the manual said NEVER to modify your chainsaw or loose your warranty?

I also have a 'standard' Husky 359 and it is a great saw. 18" bar is good enough for me, it is rather light, starts right up and when I properly sharpen and tighten the chain, it works wonders. Never needed anything else.

I have noticed a big change in my cutting work. Now I spend most time looking and planning the work and not cutting itself. The saw is so good and fast, I am done in a zip. A 16" diameter tree 50ft long takes me 5-10 minutes. Then I spend hours splitting and moving the wood.

Carpniels


----------



## minesmoria (Mar 9, 2006)

The newer mufflers on these epa saws are much more closed  than before thats why i got the muffler  done more power  less heat.

Go to the walkerized section

www.walkersawshop.com


----------



## stoz (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got my husky 357XP out of the package last night and went to the woods with it, WOW, This thing munchs wood. I like the 260 stihl but I think it is going to get alot less use now. This saw makes the big stuff alot less work, alittle heavy compared to the stihl but alot more horses, I think I can get used to the weight diff.

Scott


----------



## wg_bent (Mar 11, 2006)

This thread is killing me....I believe I'm getting serious chainsaw envy.


----------



## Corie (Mar 13, 2006)

Me too!!


I was just at my local stihl dealer yesterday and I was asking about the stihl 290 versus the husky 350, among other things.

He told me that the stihl 270 was a better saw than both of them, even if the power numbers are lower than the 290.  He says the saw has great torque and he liked it much better than the 290 and the 350.  He did say though, that between the 290 and 350, the husky wins in his eyes.

Any opinons on this before I plunk down some serious cash?


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 13, 2006)

A local small engine dealer sell both Shihl and Dolmar chainsaws. He claims the Dolmar ( actually Makita) out sell the stihls.
They are a little lighter per same HP and cc comparisons. I did not check price comparisons. I was rushed for time and did not have time to demo both, which he offered me. Dolmar,  have been the choice in the logging industry, for a long time, made in Germany


----------



## stoz (Mar 13, 2006)

I talked with a logger that is working a peice near my house that I am taking the tops for firewood from and he said the same thing about the Dolimar saws, he has all husky's right now but just picked up the Dolimar and was impressed with it. I got my 357 xp out for a test run this weekend and man this thing chews wood! I have the 24" bar on it which does great but you have to keep it wound up as long as you are high rpm's its great, I have a 20" bar coming for it, I think this saw with 20 bar on it will be the #1 saw for me, anyone looking for a 260 pro Stihl low hrs?

Scott


----------



## Corie (Mar 13, 2006)

yes, I am scott.

I pm'ed you!

Corie


----------



## pinetop (Mar 13, 2006)

i bought a stihl 029 in '95 and have cut up approx. 55 cord with it in 11 yrs. so far it has been trouble free... i think its rated at 3.2 cu. in. and if i were going to replace it i'd step up one size as far as engine displacement. i can only compare it to my first saw which was a jonsreds 49.. and that would be apples to oranges..i don't think an 18" bar would be a good fit in larger hardwood it bogs down and you have "nurse" through ..i know husquavarnas have a good reputation


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi PineTop,
 Sounds like the 029 served you well. Like you, I think that I am going to go one size better in the engine size than the 029. I am leaning toward the Stihl MS 310. 
 I stopped by a Stihl and a Husky Dealer and they both said the 029 Stihl and the 350 Husky might be a bit small for my use. They recomended the Stihl MS 310 or the Husky 455 Rancher, which is a smaller motor than the Stihl. Both have 18" bars.
 Actually, the MS310 is a better buy at $349.99 verses $365.99 for the Husky which is a smaller displacement motor, (MS310=4.0 HP, 455 Rancher 3.2HP)

FireBug


----------

